# cayenne rear 4 pot calipers on R32



## BIG DUB (Feb 13, 2001)

I was thinking of upgrading the rear brakes on my R32 with a set of cayenne rear 4 pot calipers that my buddy has. Im wondering if there are adapter mounting brackets available or if i have to get a set custom made along with a hydro parking brake set up. Any help would be great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: cayenne rear 4 pot calipers on R32 (BIG DUB)*

There is already 2-3 explicit thread's discussing this.... try to search for it.
(I know sometimes the search function completely sucks)...
At least for the RR, the guy got custom adaptors to make them fit...
I don't know of any that are already made
Of course in the end anyone so far that has decided to get fixed RR calipers dropped the idea after they realized that they will NOT have a parking brake... do you realize this?


_Modified by GTijoejoe at 11:43 AM 9-7-2009_


----------



## BIG DUB (Feb 13, 2001)

Ive searched a few places and not to much turns up and talked to a local guy that did a custom porsche brake set up on his Vw, he also went with the custom ebrake hyrdo set up- So i think i may make my own adapters for the rear brake calipers and do a custom E-brake set up- thanks for the info










_Modified by BIG DUB at 8:30 PM 9-8-2009_


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (BIG DUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BIG DUB* »_Ive searched a few places and not to much turns up and talked to a local guy that did a custom porsche brake set up on his Vw, he also went with the custom ebrake hyrdo set up- So i think i may make my own adapters for the rear brake calipers and do a custom E-brake set up- thanks for the info









_Modified by BIG DUB at 8:30 PM 9-8-2009_

no problem http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BIG DUB (Feb 13, 2001)

So I'm waiting for the brakes to turn up and I'll see where to go after that.


----------



## BIG DUB (Feb 13, 2001)

I did the fronts and they turned out wicked and I'll start the rears sometime in the new year


----------



## BIG DUB (Feb 13, 2001)

I may try these guys out depending on the price
http://www.mbt-engineering.de/....html


----------



## rogerius (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: (BIG DUB)*

I have installed the rear Cayenne calipers with custom brackets and I kept the old calipers for the mechanical handbrake.So it is doable.


----------



## BIG DUB (Feb 13, 2001)

Rogerius-what kind of car what it on? R32?would you happen to have any pics of the setup? Thanks for the help


----------



## rogerius (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: (BIG DUB)*

on a Passat and is more complicated than on your r32.much more easyer for you.i pm'ed u some link to pics.lmk if u need additional info


----------



## BIG DUB (Feb 13, 2001)

thanks for the help- did u make ur adapter plates from steel or aluminum?


----------



## vwetish (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: (rogerius)*

please share the link with all of us.
would like to do the same set uo on my passat.
thanks.


----------



## BIG DUB (Feb 13, 2001)

http://www.passatworld.com/for...age=6


----------



## rogerius (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: (BIG DUB)*

7075 aluminum material was used


----------



## BIG DUB (Feb 13, 2001)

*Re: (rogerius)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rogerius* »_7075 aluminum material was used 

I havent had much time to mess with the rear brakes trying to get the motor finished up. But Should be ready for rear brakes in about 2 weeks.


----------



## GinsterDub (Apr 9, 2005)

*Re: (BIG DUB)*

I'm interested in seeing how this pans out


----------



## BIG DUB (Feb 13, 2001)

I need to get around to sourcing some 12.1 rear rotors


----------



## xola3que (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: (BIG DUB)*

Go ahead and drool








Note: parking brake fully functional


















































*Links* 
* http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4779475 *
*http://golfmkv.com/forums/showthread.php?t=114114 *





_Modified by xola3que at 4:36 AM 3-5-2010_


----------



## veedubb7 (Apr 20, 2002)

*Re: (xola3que)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xola3que* »_Go ahead and drool








Note: parking brake fully functional


















































*Links* 
* http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4779475 *
*http://golfmkv.com/forums/showthread.php?t=114114 *



_Modified by xola3que at 4:36 AM 3-5-2010_

DETAILS PLEASE!!!


----------



## xola3que (Jul 9, 2008)

check the links


----------



## 84thmpr (Nov 2, 2003)

*Re: (xola3que)*

So toss me your old calipers so I can put them on my A1.








What do you say?


----------



## xola3que (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: (84thmpr)*

the shipping probably will cost more than what you can buy over there.


----------

